# Does NO bleeding mean Im definitely pregnant??



## Lou123 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I am on my 2ww after my first IVF cycle, and having crinone gel........  I have had absolutely no bleeding whatsoever, with no sign of AF coming........  had my 2 day ET on 1 May......    have very sore/full boobs.......  does this mean Im definitely pregnant

Sorry - but have no clue about all this IVF - its all so confusing so any advice would be MUCH appreciated.

Thank you, xxxxx


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

Hiya,

Although it sounds positive news, there is nothing definite at all without some kind of test, probably bloods at this early stage.  I guess you did a shot the night before the ET so by 11 days later, I would have thought that this would have passed out of your system by now but I don't know what effect the gel could have on the body.  Hang on in there - what is your test date?
Lots of


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi hun, no bleeding doesn't necessarily mean pregnant - the drugs you take can hold off AF.  Obviously it can be a good sign, but it isn't everything.

When have you been told to take a pg test hun?  it still sounds slightly early too - day 2 transfer means that your embies are still only 15 days old, so still probably snuggling in there!

Good luck with your pregnancy test!

I would hold on


----------



## Lou123 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi there - thank you for your replies..........  its so difficult understanding this whole process and I guess I want to almost be "prepared" if that makes sense,........  my test is tomorrow at the clinic.....  Im going to wait for then.....  I just cant see how the crinone could hold the AF off and I feel like I must surely have some kind of sign that its on its way?  

xx


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

It's not just the gel, it will be the rest of the cocktail that affects your body throughout the process.  Our tx basically shut down my body for the first part and then took it right up - think of a car accelerating from 0 to 100mph in a short amount of time.  
Good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Crinone is progesterone hun and it will (can - it didn't for me!) hold AF off - but yes, as glitter says, there is so much going on with our bodies during tx, that 'normal' AF doesn't actually exist!

good luck tomorrow.


----------



## nbr1968 (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi I have had no bleeding with BFP and BFN and unfortunately the added progesterone you are taking will give you "pregnancy symtoms" - sore boobs etc.... so you do have to test to confirm pg.

Sallywags is right, the progesterone mimics the progesterone that your body should be producing (the embedding embryo send chemical messages to the body to keep levels high enough to stop the endometrial lining breaking down - which it needs if the embryo is to survive). Hope that makes sense. progesterone has delayed my AF for several days when i was TTC naturally and it was only when I stopped it that I got AF.

Good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

I can only reiterate what the other ladies have already said.  

When we have IVF you don't count when you would usually expect AF to arrive....you've not had natural ovulation and your whole cycle will have been controlled by all the drugs throughout treatment.  In theory you could count EC like ovulation and then AF "should" arrive 14dpEC but because we have the progesterone support during 2ww then this mucks everything up......in a natural cycle it would be progesterone that prepares womb lining for possible implantation and then if that happens, sustains early pregnancy until placenta takes over.........during 2ww, the progesterone support does the same thing so it can delay/hold back AF.

Some women may bleed during 2ww (despite progesterone support) and still get BFP....some may sadly bleed early during 2ww and go on to have BFN.  Other women may not bleed at all during 2ww and get that wonderful BFP.....and others may not bleed and get BFN and will only bleed once they stop the progesterone support...sometimes immediately after stopping, sometimes maybe not until around 6 weeks later.

The HCG trigger before EC can cause pg like symptoms as it's basically same hormone as released from implanted embryo...and it can stay in your system for up to 14 days.  Then the progesterone support can also cause pg, AF and PMS like symptoms....just to completely confuse matters !!  Here's just a few of progesterone side effects/symptoms:

headache 
breast tenderness or pain 
upset stomach and/or vomiting 
diarrhea and/or constipation
bloatedness
windiness
urinary problems eg frequent peeing
tiredness 
muscle, joint, or bone pain 
mood swings/irritability/excessive worrying 
sneezing/coughing/runny nose 
vaginal discharge/increase in cervical mucus
PMS like symptoms


There really is no way of knowing until you actually test.  Obviously, saying all that, no bleed can be a promising sign so fingers for testing tomorrow     

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Lou123 (Mar 2, 2010)

Thank you so much for your advice/information........  its all so confusing, isnt it!?!  I guess you become obsessed in these 2 weeks of waiting for how it has been for everyone else - i.e. what symptoms did people have and get a BFP and vice versa.......  !!!

Thanks again xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Yep, the 2ww is tortuous...can drive the sanest woman completely insane     

Each treatment cycle can vary just as each pg can vary...whilst we can't help but compare to others, have to remember that we're all different so we may respond to the drugs and hormones differently.  I've been through 7 tx cycles (5 fresh/2 frozen) and been pg 6 times (4 naturally, 2 both frozen cycles) and if I'm completely honest I've never had any real clue that I was pg any of those times !

You're nearly there, only one more day to go....try and keep yourself busy today (treat yourself....facepack, manicure, pedicure, retail therapy)....and hopefully tomorrow you'll get that BFP.  Are you having blood test or do peestick ?

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Lou123 (Mar 2, 2010)

Ive got a blood test tomorrow.

Crikey - you must be a very strong lady to have had 7 tx cycles.    Ive only had the 1 and feel like Im going totally crazy   

xxxxx


----------



## karenb (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi there, 


All will be revealed tomorrow, but here's what I experienced but like the other ladies say everyone is different.  


On our first cycle I bled 9 days after egg transfer which obviously was a BFN I never even got to test  I actually felt no different in myself other than the general side effects of treatment on our second treatment about 5 days before test day I started  to get a hunger that no matter what I ate could not satisfy but at the same time felt a tiredness like never before to the point where colleges were asking if I was ok because I looked so tired as well, a couple of days later my nipples went a funny colour which then made me think that we could have a BFP which we did, but on the other hand before we had treatment I had a miscarriage at 6 weeks and did not even know I was pregnant and had no symptoms at all.  Our bodies like to confuse us I think ! 


Hope everything goes well and you get your BFP tomorrow but if its not the news you wanted don't give up hope  x x x keep us posted 


karn x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

lots of      for today


----------



## Lexan (Feb 26, 2009)

Good luck today Lou


----------



## Lou123 (Mar 2, 2010)

Thank you - well, it was      !!!!!  OMG!!!!!!  xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Congratulations !!  That's great news   

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Lexan (Feb 26, 2009)

CONGRATULATION


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Alisoula (Apr 7, 2010)

congratulations on your BFP.       

i test on friday and have managed to convince myself its a BFN as i too took the crinone gel. i had a 5dt on 08/05/10 and 7dp to 9dp i had brown clots mixed with some red   however since i phoned the clinic yesterday who did say it didnt sound promising, i have nothing but a few brown 'crumbs' when i wiped this morning. i took their advice who said although it didnt look good it could of been me sticking the crinonge gel applicator up too far and catching my cervix, i also went for a long wlak after as they advised me this also helps with the brown clotting. today im 10dp 5dt and nothing but a minor tummy ache which yet again im convinced is af trying to arrive.   there may still be a glimmer of hope


----------

